# "dandelion fluff" growing on all the rocks New 55 gal tank



## piratefilmco (Nov 20, 2016)

Hi, I just started a new 55 gallon tank about 3 weeks ago. Fish in it maybe two weeks. I have river rocks and sand in the tank. Both were well sterilized before adding to the tank. I added three cichlids they had all been fine. The temp has been a pretty steady 80°. with a pH of 8.5. Today I found my Sunrise Peacock dead in the rocks. As I dug her out I noticed a tiny millimeter tall fuzzy growing on all the rocks. I'm guess her death was coincidence not algae related. The fish look clean as does the glass. I can only describe the fuzz as translucent to white and it looks just like a "dandelion fluff" or seed. It is attached to the rock by 1 tiny strand and then spreads out at the tip. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

close up example









the algae to the right of the fish's eye on the rock









on the rocks in the foreground in front of the fish


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Test for ammonia and nitrite. The white/beige colors are fungus usually.


----------



## Pdxmonkeyboy (Oct 17, 2016)

that is definately fungal hypha on those rocks. I would probably treat with an antifungal. Any spots on your dead fish? tiny white ones?


----------



## piratefilmco (Nov 20, 2016)

I did not see any spots, are the other fish in immediate danger if it is fungus? the female that died had moved from the bottom of the tank and stayed at the top of it the last two days I assumed it was to get away from the two males in the tank. they are trying to establish zones of control and dominance right now.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

When this happened to me I had high nitrites. If that is your problem, the nitrites are endangering the fish but you can fix it by removing the nitrites.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

How did you cycle the tank?

What are the water parameters - ammonia, nitrite, nitrate?

@ 3 weeks, tank may not be fully cycled

EDIT - that white fungus is something I always get when adding driftwood, but it goes away after a week or so, not sure what to make of it on rocks.


----------



## piratefilmco (Nov 20, 2016)

OK, I did larger water changes and got everything, (minerals and chemicals) under good control, and the white algae has gone away.


----------

